# Lost ultrasound report - now found!



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

I feel like crying with joy at the moment. And why?

Because I HAVE A COPY OF THE ULTRASOUND REPORT DONE 2 YEARS AGO!!! )

And it says in black and white the following:

"Clinical history - 6 week history of dysphagia and lumpiness of neck. Mildly enlarged thyroid. ? Right level 2 and 3 and left level lymphadenopathy.

US Neck:

The thyroid gland is mildly enlarged but no intrinsic abnormality of concern. It is also mildly vascular but significance of this uncertain. No significant cervical lymphadenopathy bilaterally down the neck. No discreet mass lesion or region for dysphagia identified. The submandibular glands bilaterally are enlarged as are the sublingual glands with myelohyoid fenestration bilaterally, a normal anatomical variant."

So I've now told the GP practice's receptionist of this finding and they will get the GP to call me Monday. I have also told the hospital's Endo receptionist and she will get her to call me too.

Blood tests relating to thyroid are below:

November 2011

TSH - 5.2 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 16.8 (12-22)

February 2012

TSH - 2.2 (0.27-4.2)

January 2013

TSH - 0.69 (0.27-4.2)
Anti-TPO - 84,000 (<34)

May 2013

TSH - 22 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 10.9 (12-22) -- Started on 25mcg Levo, then 50mcg and then 75mcg

August 2013

TSH - 4 (0.27-4.2) -- Levo increased to 125mcg

November 2013

TSH - 4.3 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 15.3 (12-22) -- Levo increased to 150mcg

December 2013

TSH - 4.6 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 15.6 (12-22)
Anti-TPO - 41,000 (<34)

January 2014

TSH - 2.7 (0.27-4.2)

I knew something from the ultrasound report wasn't right and my Endo is refusing to retest the ultrasound. So maybe, just maybe, she will go ahead with it now. I've also let my practice's receptionisy know and she has copied this report and sent it to my GP for her to discuss with me Monday.

So good news. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Well; you have made progress but has your doctor? This is the issue.

The ultra-sound you had 2 years ago definitely suggests that you should have a current ultra-sound NOW . Vascularity is a word that leaves one feeling uneasy.

Re the Fenestrations; maybe a second opinion on that? And I do wonder; do they really mean glands or lymph nodes? Hmmmm!

Anyway, keep on pushing! With TPO Ab @ 41,000............................................cancer is a real possibility.

Please read the information I have provided for you!

Many hugs,


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Andros said:


> TPO Ab
> Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
> http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> ...


Hi, thanks for your reply.

Cancer??? Really? I've had this for 2 years and I could have cancer? That's not good.......

Thanks for the links, I'll look at them now.

Jo xxx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, it is. It's rare, but a possibility. I thought you had had a recent ultrasound. I think, especially with those TPO numbers, you really, really need a more recent one. (Just for reference, I had six tumors and three lymph nodes with cancer and my TPO was around 720.)


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes, it is. It's rare, but a possibility. I thought you had had a recent ultrasound. I think, especially with those TPO numbers, you really, really need a more recent one. (Just for reference, I had six tumors and three lymph nodes with cancer and my TPO was around 720.)


Hi, no. This ultrasound is the most recent and only one. Endo has not gotten back to me as the receptionist promised. GP will call me Monday about this. I hope that's soon enough.

Can I still have hypothyroid symptoms as well as hyperthyroid ones in that case? I thought Hashimoto's was associated with Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma. Is that more likely than the Papilliary Cancers?

I thought the MRI would have shown something too as that was done around about the same time.

Thanks

Jo xxx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you can swing back and forth and have cancer. Thyroid cancer is most often papillary (as mine was). Hashi's is very commonly associated with thyroid cancer (which is not non-hodgkins).

As the cancer destroys your thyroid, your body tries to react...TSI is produced, which will swing you hyper...but only temporarily. So then you go back to hypo.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes, you can swing back and forth and have cancer. Thyroid cancer is most often papillary (as mine was). Hashi's is very commonly associated with thyroid cancer (which is not non-hodgkins).
> 
> As the cancer destroys your thyroid, your body tries to react...TSI is produced, which will swing you hyper...but only temporarily. So then you go back to hypo.


Thanks Joplin.

I have never been tested for TSI. I hope the GP tests for this when I speak to her Monday because I am now very worried. I don't even want to mention this to my family as this will upset them.

Jo xxx


----------

